# What type of tinc is this?



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

I was at the Aquatic Critter in Nashville tonight and they had these Tincs there. They were black with green markings, but nothing that I recognized. Sorry for the bad pic, its all i could get with where they were and using an iPhone.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Sipaliwini lime? A pic can be seen at sndartfrogs.com the same frog is known as green Sipaliwini at saurian.net I'm no frog expert but I do love tincs. This is the only green tinc I know of.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

i think those were talked about in a different thread as a cross between tincs and auratus. but those might be different, cant be sure.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

thedude said:


> i think those were talked about in a different thread as a cross between tincs and auratus. but those might be different, cant be sure.


That was my first thought when I first saw the pic!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

laylow said:


> Sipaliwini lime? A pic can be seen at sndartfrogs.com the same frog is known as green Sipaliwini at saurian.net I'm no frog expert but I do love tincs. This is the only green tinc I know of.


those are def not sipaliwini, and they def look like a cross between tincts and auratus


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I have to agree that they look like a cross. Tincs and auratus would also be my guess.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Yup they look exactly like the tinc / auratus cross that was shown in a post a couple months back.

Shame.

Richie


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok, A cross would make sense -- They looked like nothing I had ever seen online.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

my vote tinctatus! they are mutts, you should go back and tell them.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Not that they'll care.

Just another reason why you always buy your frogs from someone you can trust.

s


frogmanroth said:


> my vote tinctatus! they are mutts, you should go back and tell them.


----------



## son of a addict (Jul 3, 2009)

Looks like a Oyopok to me, but its hard to say from pic


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

I agree, definitely a hybrid.


----------

